# Pinterest is ruining my life



## Sully (Feb 1, 2016)

My g/f found a website called Pinterest about 8 months ago, and it's been slowly ruining my relationship. For those of you not familiar, it's a website where women put links up to little projects they do around the house, cooking recipes, and arts and crafts type bullshit. And since she found it, she's decided that everything in our house needs to be redone the way these other women do their houses. Everything in the house now needs to be put in a basket, a cleverly repurposed container, or put in a small bucket that is hung from a wire cooling rack that is hung on the wall. And I'm losing my fucking mind. 

At first I didn't realize what was happening. I just thought when she said "I'm thinking about doing a project this weekend", that she meant SHE was going to do some stupid project that I don't understand. After a few months I found out that when she has a project she wants to do, that really means she has a project that she wants ME to do this weekend. Our relationship took a steep downturn while I was figuring this out. 

And now that I've figured it out, our relationship is still going downhill. I'm sick of her stupid projects and that we suddenly need to spend hundreds of dollars on stuff for these "organizational projects" that are supposed to make our lives "so much easier". Especially since they're all supposed to be "cheap, easy fixes". Sure, if you already have $300 in 3M command hooks and antique wire metal baskets laying around the house. Or if you know where to get an antique decorative ladder on the cheap. Now we suddenly NEED a nightlight in the fucking living room that's made from repurposed stained glass, because "it's cute." Apparently the 3 lamps that she leaves on all night in the living room aren't bright enough. 

I had a legitimate impulse to punch her tonight while we at Lowe's, getting parts for yet another project that serves no fucking purpose, but that we suddenly cannot function without. I would never actually do it, but it's honestly the first time I've ever felt that impulse toward her, and it upsets me that she's driving me to feel like that. 

Anyway, I'm just venting. But, has anyone else been dealing with the same thing? Just curious.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 1, 2016)

I love Pinterest


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 1, 2016)

ever seen this before? Funny little 5 minute video 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vwbKYcBdVyk[/ame]


----------



## squatster (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry man
Laughing My Ass Off


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 1, 2016)

OMG, sorry Sully Im laughing too.  think about the money spent on our "pintrest" with bodybuilding. I get in arguments with my wife about the god dam cell phone glued to her face.  She complains when Im off work "we dont do anything together".  I tell her I do want to do stuff, but I dont like to talk to her and her cell phone.   Put the god dam thing down, the day she looks at it when Im "hitting it" I am leaving her ass. OR maybe I will put it in her ass, she'll put the phone down then.


----------



## custom creation (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm with squatster. I feel for ya brother, but I'm in my office laughing my ass off while everyone is watching me. Hang in there!

Bear


----------



## BigBob (Feb 1, 2016)

Funny. That shit has been going on forever. Social media has just made it 1000 times worse.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 1, 2016)

Hard to scrapbook with a broken hand, bitch.*




*This does not condone violence toward hen-pecking females, but we feel you.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 1, 2016)

I have no comment other then to laugh at your post 

Is she a girlfriend or wife? How long have you two been together?


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey sully, my wife too loves pintrest a few years ago she decided to start a business selling the things she was making, wasted a lot of money, but it made her happy.


----------



## thebrick (Feb 1, 2016)

LOL. Occasionally? No sweat. But when it gets to that hire a handy man and bill her for the charges. I hate those kind of projects and its really annoying when someone puts an agenda on your schedule all the time.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh man, I'm with the crew here and laughing my balls off as well. 

...and my wife has her similar interests like Pinterest hacks and the 50000000000 random Netflix shows she's watching at any given time. 

Ya gotta find an outlet so you don't blow brother.


----------



## Jonny (Feb 1, 2016)

Lol i'm in the same boat! Yaaa, she seen a whole bunch of things she wants to work on. The best thing about Pinterest is the meals she makes&#55357;&#56397;. We do some remodeling, We have started in the bathroom shower. started putting up slate. I've done many of tile work in the past so not so difficult. She knows I used to do granite counter tops, tile, electrical and plumbing, so she now has a list of things she wants to work on.


----------



## Sully (Feb 2, 2016)

AnaSCI said:


> I have no comment other then to laugh at your post
> 
> Is she a girlfriend or wife? How long have you two been together?



Girlfriend. We've been together 8 or 9 years. 

It's not that I don't want to help her, it's just that most of the shut that she thinks is "Sooooo cuuuuuute!" is just fucking stupid. Last weekend I hung wire baking racks on the wall in her bathroom. Yeah, those cheap ugly looking black racks that u put cookies on to cool after they come out of the oven. Because she needed somewhere new to hang her jewelry. You know, somewhere other than the 3 jewelry cases in her "getting ready" room. It's the cheapest, trashiest looking thing ever. 

And now putting a roll of garbage bags in the cabinet under the sink isn't good enough. Now, they have to be hung on a curtain rod under the counter so that I have to get on my hands and knees and reach up under the counter to put a new bag in the garbage can. 

And putting towels and wash cloths in the hallway closet is "too boring". So tomorrow I have to build a ladder out of copper tubing to set against the wall in the bathroom to hang towels on. 

I'm all for upgrading and renovating and whatever else, I just want the things we do to actually make things better. When it makes things look worse or less convenient just for the sake of being "cute" I start to get pissed. Everything that looks good in some other persons house in a picture on the Internet isn't going to look good in my house. Especially when it's just mismatched, hodge-podge bullshit with no sense of continuity. 

I'm sure Pinterest is a cool website with lots of good ideas, but since she found it I haven't had a minute of peace.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sounds to me you don't like your girlfriend,  not Pinterest. 



Lil' Sully said:


> Girlfriend. We've been together 8 or 9 years.
> 
> It's not that I don't want to help her, it's just that most of the shut that she thinks is "Sooooo cuuuuuute!" is just fucking stupid. Last weekend I hung wire baking racks on the wall in her bathroom. Yeah, those cheap ugly looking black racks that u put cookies on to cool after they come out of the oven. Because she needed somewhere new to hang her jewelry. You know, somewhere other than the 3 jewelry cases in her "getting ready" room. It's the cheapest, trashiest looking thing ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## squatster (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow - I just like plain walls and nothing out we have to clean and dust every day- all that clutter shit is way to much to maintain


----------



## Sully (Feb 2, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Sounds to me you don't like your girlfriend,  not Pinterest.



I'd be a liar if I said that wasn't true.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 2, 2016)

I get laid every time I do a pintrest project.  Shamefully there're all my projects, not hers, but they still count!


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Girlfriend. We've been together 8 or 9 years.
> 
> It's not that I don't want to help her, it's just that most of the shut that she thinks is "Sooooo cuuuuuute!" is just fucking stupid. Last weekend I hung wire baking racks on the wall in her bathroom. Yeah, those cheap ugly looking black racks that u put cookies on to cool after they come out of the oven. Because she needed somewhere new to hang her jewelry. You know, somewhere other than the 3 jewelry cases in her "getting ready" room. It's the cheapest, trashiest looking thing ever.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you've got it bad, time to shut off the internet


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 5, 2016)

*I had to...*


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 10, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Sounds to me you don't like your girlfriend,  not Pinterest.



I'm thinking the same thing. May be time for a change.


----------



## Sully (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah, it's been time to ditch her for a while. My mom and her husband are coming to visit for a few weeks in April, I'll prolly dump her after they head back to Panama.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 12, 2016)

A quote I read somewhere " a gf is like a job, it's good to have a new one before you quit the one you have "


----------



## Sully (Feb 12, 2016)

monstar845935 said:


> A quote I read somewhere " a gf is like a job, it's good to have a new one before you quit the one you have "



I've never heard that before, but it's funny. Not true for me though. Nothing wrong with being single for a while. It'll be a good change of pace to have things the way I want them for a while and not have to constantly compromise on everything. I get to have the leather furniture that I want, nothing on the walls, and no more fucking Sensi wax things in every room that she constantly knocks over and and I get to clean up the huge puddle of melted wax out of the carpet and off the walls. 

I wanna be single so bad.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 12, 2016)

I hope it works out well for you....not the relationship but the break up. A little alone time is sometimes needed to keep your sanity


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 21, 2016)

My weekend pintrest painting project.  Got me laid 3 times.  Now thats how you make pintrest your bitch!


----------



## MattG (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow that looks great Mag! I'm guessing that was a major pain in the ass.lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 22, 2016)

Honestly not even that bad.  A base coat of paint and 2 coats of glaze colors that you just wipe on with a rag.  I had never done it before so I was pretty pleased with the results, and so was momma! 




MattG said:


> Wow that looks great Mag! I'm guessing that was a major pain in the ass.lol


----------



## Sully (Feb 22, 2016)

Figured out how to flip it on her. I look for projects to do, and run them by her first. The ones she likes, I forget about. The projects she doesn't like are the projects that I do. It's driving her nuts, and I'm enjoying the hell out of it.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 22, 2016)

See,  you just have to find a way to make it work for you.  Some damn good healthy recipes on there as well


----------



## thebrick (Feb 22, 2016)

That looks damn good Magnus! And the project benefits sounded good too


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thought of you Sully when I seen this


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 26, 2016)

That does actually look pretty damn good bro!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks,  here's a other area I did


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 10, 2016)

^ To be clear, Mag did the window treatment.  Men did the rest.





I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------

